# suggestions please???



## tseger (May 19, 2007)

This is a segment that will be in a segmented bowl for a friend. I have the crosses cut out, my question is what is a good way to fill the cross. Wait a minuite, that probably didn't make sence, He wants the crosses to be white (or close to white) What would be a good way to achieve this. I thought about some glue with a dye added, but would that ever dry? Would some 5 min. epoxy with dye work? I'm trying to find a way, other than wood, because I really dont have any wood suitable for this. Any help appreciated! Tim


----------



## jeffj13 (May 19, 2007)

Tim,

Given how big the area is, I would use wood.  I think maple would look nice, so would any other light colored, closed-grain wood.

If you don't have any maple, head to your local lowes.  They carry maple boards.

jeff


----------



## GaryMGg (May 19, 2007)

Tim,
I'd use Maple or Holly. Send a PM with your address if you don't have any and I'll
mail you some. Be sure to include the size of the necessary inlay.
Gary


----------



## tseger (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the  replies, fellas. It's taken care of. Thanks for the offer, Gary, I appreciate that.  Tim


----------



## Randy_ (May 20, 2007)

Be sure to post a picture of the finished project!!


----------



## Texatdurango (May 20, 2007)

Tim, I see you solved your problem so this reply is a little too late, but for future reference, I have found that by mixing colored pigments with epoxy works fine and polishes up nice.  Here is a shot of a sample piece I made using different colors.  The grooves are 1/8" and the pigments were purchased at a local Hobby Lobby.  The #652 Macropearl is really white!

George




<br />


----------



## tseger (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Be sure to post a picture of the finished project!!


Will do, Randy.
Tim


----------



## tseger (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />Tim, I see you solved your problem so this reply is a little too late, but for future reference, I have found that by mixing colored pigments with epoxy works fine and polishes up nice.  Here is a shot of a sample piece I made using different colors.  The grooves are 1/8" and the pigments were purchased at a local Hobby Lobby.  The #652 Macropearl is really white!
> 
> George
> ...


George, George, George, Where were you yesterday?LOL. I have some of that stuff, but I was afraid it would never cure,in a reasonable time at least, with the cross cut out so deep. Have you ever done this on something deep like this?  Tim


----------



## Randy_ (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />.....I have some of that stuff, but I was afraid it would never cure,in a reasonable time at least, with the cross cut out so deep. Have you ever done this on something deep like this?



Epoxy cures by a chemical reaction between the resin and the hardener so it should not matter how deep or thick the application is.


----------



## tseger (May 20, 2007)

Epoxy cures by a chemical reaction between the resin and the hardener so it should not matter how deep or thick the application is.
[/quote]
Thanks,Randy, I'm gonna give it a try.  Tim


----------



## BigRob777 (May 21, 2007)

So, what did you use?  

I'm doing 3 (2 purpleheart and 1 bloodwood in the center) crosses on a hill of zebrawood (solid and veneer) for our new church building.  I guess I'll be asking for advice for that one.  It'll probably be a total of 18" tall.
Rob


----------



## tseger (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />So, what did you use?
> 
> I'm doing 3 (2 purpleheart and 1 bloodwood in the center) crosses on a hill of zebrawood (solid and veneer) for our new church building.  I guess I'll be asking for advice for that one.  It'll probably be a total of 18" tall.
> Rob


To tell the truth, Rob, I dont know[]. It's some wood I found in a box of cutoffs that my Uncle gave me several years back when he worked at a place that made custom guitars. Man I wish he still had that job!!
This bowl too will be placed in a church. The church that my friend goes to has just rebuilt and will be moving into the new church soon.
Be sure to post pics of your bowl when completed!


----------



## tseger (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I finally got the bowl finished. Comments welcome. Thanks for looking. Tim


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 3, 2007)

That is some fine looking work.
You have done an excellent job on what
appears to have been a tough project!
Very nice look on the segments and colors.
And the cross adds to it in a special way.
Thanks for sharing[]


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful work Tim!!!  What's the size of the turning??


----------



## tseger (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />Beautiful work Tim!!!  What's the size of the turning??


Tom, the bowl is 9-1/2" at it's biggest diameter and 6-1/2" tall.
Thanks for looking.  Tim


----------



## bob393 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice process and it turned out beautiful!


----------



## tseger (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, the only thing I really had trouble with was the cross inlay. I really wanted to do with the epoxy instead of the wood to try that out. When my wife and my mother saw the finished bowl they both wanted one so I'll get my chance to experiment a little. The other two are already started.   Tim


----------

